

Your Very Own Yipit, in a Minute - avand
http://blog.sqoot.com/yipit-in-a-minute

======
AznHisoka
Help me get those 1000 subscribers in the first place. That's my real pain
point. Curating deals to each one is actually fun, and something I rather do
myself.

~~~
avand
Part of what we think makes this feature great is that you can generate leads
with it. Instead of bouncing a user to a deal page, you can send them to this
landing page first. If they subscribe, they're a customer for life!

------
DevX101
So the site owner that has the email list pays you $99 per month AND splits
commissions 50% with you?

You can't have it both ways. Pick one.

~~~
avand
We've actually tried a whole bunch of pricing options. A few weeks ago we
changed our prices to the 50% commission split. It minimizes risk for larger
publishers. But your feedback is definitely noted. Thanks!

------
jessepickard
Super cool. I know a bunch of folks who could use this.

------
ChiefNinja
This looks really useful. Great stuff guys!

